# Kid with Raspy Breathing



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Laptop with all my saved health notes has died on me and I don't have it back from the repair shop yet. Need quick info.

Noticed 5 day old kid weighed as 9lbs tonite, one of a set of twins, with a touch of raspy breathing tonight. No runny notice, appears to be more dry then wet. Up and eating along with the twin, but definitely raspy and the other one doesn't sound the same. While holding and listening, sounds and feels like it's heart is beating faster and harder then the other kid. Pretty sure the start of Pneumonia????

Yes I need a temp....ggrrrr forgot to get that before running to the house! :sigh:

I do not have Nuflor. I have Pen, Biomycin and LA200. Dosage? How often? Anything else I should give? Have Thaimine, B Complex gel, electrolytes in powder form, probios powder and paste, Sel/E gel.

Thanks in advance!
Stephanie


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

One of our bottle babies had a respiratory infection, we took her to the vet and they gave us an antibiotic to give................. I can't remember what it was though sorry maybe someone else can help. Sounds like the start of pneumonia.
Do you have a vet knowledgable in goats?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay temp is 102.8.....yea no vet even close to here or available this late at night. Any one with some knowledge on young kids and pneumonia? Really would like to catch this early and not loose a baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the raspy breathing right after kid nurses? If so it is normal.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Raspy kids get Tylan here, can you get that? It's over the counter. Tylan 50 is 4 to 6 ccs per 25 lbs. Tylan 200 is 4 to 6 ccs per 100 lbs.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

nancy d said:


> Is the raspy breathing right after kid nurses? If so it is normal.


Not too sure. I read that can cause it....but figured that it wouldn't case the hard increased heart rate. So the two together worry me.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Raspy kids get Tylan here, can you get that? It's over the counter. Tylan 50 is 4 to 6 ccs per 25 lbs. Tylan 200 is 4 to 6 ccs per 100 lbs.


Thanks Jill! I'll do some math since she's only 9 lbs. Pretty sure I can get Tylan 50 at the feed store, checked several months ago to make sure someone had it. How often and for how long?

Doesn't sound raspy this morning and still fast heart rate. They both got up and moved around good when I came in the stall, but she didn't eat, the other one did. I tried to see if she would and she took a couple nibbles at the teat and walked away. Had a full tummy last night, not so much this am.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

